# Trade Links/Banners anyone?



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

I've just finished a major revamp on one of my sites and will be adding additional 'links' sections. I also have to go through all the links and get rid of dead ones.

May I ask what size your banner is? I have an extensive links section (3 pages) and use only small size links (like the size in my signature). I occasionally post a bit larger ones, but not that often, and it depends on how the link banner's done.

Anyway, my sig has the site I just finished revamping.....


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

Not sure if it is just me, but I can't see yourimages in your Sig Autumn


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

disable your firewall and they should show up.


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

This machine has no protections from the internet. Part of a test.


----------

